# Sapphire Radeon HD 3650 AGP BIOS Device ID Change 9596 -> 9598



## chronker (Feb 17, 2009)

I've seen this problem in other forums but reinstalling the driver (9.1agp hotfix) does not solve the problem. GPU-Z recognizes the video card but reports no change in clock speed, the driver installs but doesnt see the card and you cannot play 3d games. Anyone with advice on what to do here outside of just flashing the original bios would be appreciated. Can Baggz weigh in on this and let us know if RBE can get around this or are us agp'ers f'd?


----------



## BAGZZlash (Feb 17, 2009)

chronker said:


> I've seen this problem in other forums but reinstalling the driver (9.1agp hotfix) does not solve the problem. GPU-Z recognizes the video card but reports no change in clock speed, the driver installs but doesnt see the card and you cannot play 3d games. Anyone with advice on what to do here outside of just flashing the original bios would be appreciated. Can Baggz weigh in on this and let us know if RBE can get around this or are us agp'ers f'd?



Don't you worry. The next version of RBE is coming soon (because I have another feature coming up). For this, I simply disabled writing the DeviceID in case a 3600-series card is being detected. I just hate ATI for using several different DeviceIDs for the 3650.
However, 3650 modding should work fine, then. I know, this comes late...


----------



## chronker (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the info, I'll be looking forward to the next release. Somehow these manufacturers always end up finding a way to make messin w/ their product a pain. Appreciate all the work you put into RBE, best g-card mod tool i've seen in awhile.


----------



## gabrielnatanael (Mar 6, 2009)

*3650 BIOS Flash Issue*

I got the 3650 AGP Powercolor branded
I flashed the BIOS and it seems I flashed not the Radeon chip but the RIALTO Bridge chip
Now I can't get the card to be detected by CCC 
What should I do??


----------



## chronker (Mar 11, 2009)

If you used atiflash then it should have recognized that it wasnt a radeon chip and aborted the flash. I accidently tried to flash the bridge and it failed so that shouldnt be your problem. What program did you use to create/edit the bios? If its RBE then you'll need to reflash the original bios and wait until v1.2 comes out.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Mar 11, 2009)

chronker said:


> If its RBE then you'll need to reflash the original bios and wait until v1.2 comes out.



Don't worry. Actually, I'm just waiting for this. If this is through, I'm ready to launch v1.20...


----------



## gabrielnatanael (Mar 23, 2009)

Well.....I tried to flash it with the backup BIOS.
But nothing happened.
Anybody have the same card just like mine or any card that shares the same spec can they upload the BIOS and give me detailed instructions about "How To Flash The BIOS Correctly"
Any help will be appreciated.
Thanks anyway.


----------

